# Johan Models??



## patchyclark77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello,

I have six model cars that were my grandfathers. he collected them from auto dealers in the sixties. Only one has a maker mark on it. it is a 1965 chrysler 2dr. 300 made by Johan Models inc. Detroit mich.

I also have

1965 Corvair
1961 Ford convertible
1964 Ford galaxie
1966 Mustang fastback
1965 Mercury park lane

these do not have a maker stamped in them. They were used as dealer promotion models for the next years car as I understand it. They have all of the options and mechanical descriptions imprinted on the bottoms. ie galvanized exaust, long life muffler ect.

A guy told me he thought they were worth alot so I thought I would look into 
it.

Thanks for any input you might have

Rick


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Look around on eBay if you want to know what they're worth.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Dean's toy and auto museum, on his "stuff for sale page" has promotional model cars listed (about 2/3rds down on the page). This may give you some idea of your grandfather's collection value... (he also buys collections)

$bay is probably the best market for them...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Depending on the condition, relative completeness, and year and model, these can be worth quite a bit.

A couple of years ago, when my mother first aquired her store, she got a whole bunch of stuff that was in the store as well.
Part of that was a toybox full of model cars, and parts. She was going to just throw it all out. I stopped her and told her let me check on them.
Long story short. She gave me several boxes full of the stuff.
I listed it on ebay for her.
Most of those cars sold for between $20-110 each.
And tha was with missing pieces, and very amature paint applied.

All told, after selling the dealer promos, and the other assorted cars and parts (which I sold off in lots), I managed to make her almost $1000 profit after all the shipping costs, ebay, and paypal fees were subtracted.


----------

